# Camping Loser Was Spotted Online



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A rare treat









And by the time I posted this, he was gone...lol

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> A rare treat
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You have to be a little bit faster John.









He was soooo excited to have his name in lights at the rally.







He actually said to me, "make sure you get a picture of that" .....






























Here ya go Sweetie

















Tami


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I must be missing something.... whats up ??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> And by the time I posted this, he was gone...lol


He probably went to take a nap


----------



## Camping Loser (May 28, 2008)

skippershe said:


> And by the time I posted this, he was gone...lol


He probably went to take a nap








[/quote]







good one

actually, I was at work and napping is only tolerated at lunchtime, sooooooo

I had to decide, peruse Outbackers or . . . . . . .


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Loser said:


> And by the time I posted this, he was gone...lol


He probably went to take a nap








[/quote]







good one

actually, I was at work and napping is only tolerated at lunchtime, sooooooo

I had to decide, peruse Outbackers or . . . . . . .
[/quote]

An Oldie but a Goodie!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so.......who is a Camping Winner?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

*QUE?*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> *QUE?*


*ARRR?*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)




----------

